# Best Chris King Headset Color



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

What would your favorite CK headset color be if matching to the bike was not an issue.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*you forgot the combos*



iviguy said:


> What would your favorite CK headset color be if matching to the bike was not an issue.


My Favorite is the Rasta Dreadset or Reverse Dread


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

brado1 said:


> My Favorite is the Rasta Dreadset or Reverse Dread


I guess I should have added an Other catagory. There are just so many colors and combinations available....


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

But dude, _matching_ IS an issue!

So, IF you're getting the Yeti in silver, go pink or black. If black, then blue or silver, to make it stand out. Contrast is the key.


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

chad1433 said:


> But dude, _matching_ IS an issue!
> 
> So, IF you're getting the Yeti in silver, go pink or black. If black, then blue or silver, to make it stand out. Contrast is the key.


Yes, I agree. But some contrasts are better than others... Silver or Black either one could have any color except a matching color and have the contrast. You could put any color on a silver except silver and any color on a black except black.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

As a girl, I like matching stuff as well. I think I got my blue Crankbrother's pedals first, but then I did get the Pink headset. However, I also like the Dredset  But, pink is my fave. Got matching pedals. I am currently waiting to see if a LBS can get a front hub in and then I'll have a matching set of hubs as well! Though it's been almost a week and no love, so I'm thinking they may not be able to get the front hub in Pretty & Pink.

My other bike is a White Surly 1x1 and the fork came with a black King headset, so that bike is all Black/White/Silver. Even have a matching Answer carbon black/white bar.


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

aword4you said:


> As a girl, I like matching stuff as well. I think I got my blue Crankbrother's pedals first, but then I did get the Pink headset. However, I also like the Dredset  But, pink is my fave. Got matching pedals. I am currently waiting to see if a LBS can get a front hub in and then I'll have a matching set of hubs as well! Though it's been almost a week and no love, so I'm thinking they may not be able to get the front hub in Pretty & Pink.
> 
> My other bike is a White Surly 1x1 and the fork came with a black King headset, so that bike is all Black/White/Silver. Even have a matching Answer carbon black/white bar.


You may be hard pressed to find the King hubs in pink right now. They're only run during Sept - Dec for breast cancer awareness. I'm looking to upgrade to a 20mm TA, so maybe I can sell you my front hub when that comes avail. If you're interested...


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

aword4you said:


> As a girl, I like matching stuff as well. I think I got my blue Crankbrother's pedals first, but then I did get the Pink headset. However, I also like the Dredset  But, pink is my fave. Got matching pedals. I am currently waiting to see if a LBS can get a front hub in and then I'll have a matching set of hubs as well! Though it's been almost a week and no love, so I'm thinking they may not be able to get the front hub in Pretty & Pink.
> 
> My other bike is a White Surly 1x1 and the fork came with a black King headset, so that bike is all Black/White/Silver. Even have a matching Answer carbon black/white bar.


You may be hard pressed to find the King hubs in pink right now. They're only run during Sept - Dec for breast cancer awareness. I'm looking to upgrade to a 20mm TA in pink, so maybe I can sell you my front hub when that comes avail. in Sept. If you're interested...


----------



## *KALEAN* (Oct 10, 2005)

You cant go wrong w/ the pewter or black.


----------



## Tappoix (Mar 18, 2004)

*gold*










but i did it to offset the frame color


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

Pewter (the fun purple).


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Ditto on the pewter (especially if you can find one with darker anodization). :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

neither.......CK is overpriced......................FSA makes great headsets......love the DH PIG and it is under 45 bucks


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

chad1433 said:


> You may be hard pressed to find the King hubs in pink right now. They're only run during Sept - Dec for breast cancer awareness. I'm looking to upgrade to a 20mm TA in pink, so maybe I can sell you my front hub when that comes avail. in Sept. If you're interested...


Emailed the Path before lunch; they're shipping their last front hub out today  Thanks though!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Green. I love dark green ano stuff for some reason.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*MmmmmmmmmmmANGO!!!!!*



iviguy said:


> What would your favorite CK headset color be if matching to the bike was not an issue.


'just 'cause it's what I have. _Ipso Facto_, it's the best color!


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

gold/mango/whatever the 3rd from the last one is.


----------



## Jet-Mech (Feb 21, 2006)

Mmmmmmm! Titanium :thumbsup: ! Can't wait for the carbon fibre version.


----------



## hamachi (May 9, 2006)

black... for my titanium Verve!


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

1 titanium
2 pewter
3 rasta
4 green

In that order.


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

*I have a fetish for Purple.*

Yep Purple. The wife has gold.

Dan C.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

iviguy said:


> What would your favorite CK headset color be if matching to the bike was not an issue.


Pink!...green is nice too. I had a red and a black one long ago. Mango would be nice as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*You also forgot Pewter*



iviguy said:


> What would your favorite CK headset color be if matching to the bike was not an issue.


I love pewter. Purdy!


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

iviguy said:


> Yes, I agree. But some contrasts are better than others... Silver or Black either one could have any color except a matching color and have the contrast. You could put any color on a silver except silver and any color on a black except black.


I've got a black one on a black bike. I got it because it didn't contrast. I bought this headset cuz of it's quality not because I wanted it to stick out and make it a point to everyone on the trail that i had a king. If people want to notice it they will but I could care less. For the same reason I took my Fox stickers off my 36's. To each his own thought that's just how I like to rock it.


----------



## rjpstoked (Jan 14, 2004)

*Red*

makes bike faster of course:thumbsup:


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

I have to say titanium:










Guess a black frame with mango headset would be nice.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> I love pewter. Purdy!


Without logo--special order. ITMFA.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

2 words: Bike Stand


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

eatdrinkride said:


> 2 words: Bike Stand


Yeah, but what color?


----------



## dtmartin46 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Red all the way*

I have that first image of all the king headsets as my background for my desktop at work. So i'm away from my desk one day, and someone walks by and sees it (non rider), and they ask;

"Hey, what are those things on your monitor? They look like professional yo-yo's or something"

Pretty funny...


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

dtmartin46 said:


> I have that first image of all the king headsets as my background for my desktop at work. So i'm away from my desk one day, and someone walks by and sees it (non rider), and they ask;
> 
> "Hey, what are those things on your monitor? They look like professional yo-yo's or something"
> 
> Pretty funny...


You should have told him they were professional stringless yo-yo's that cost $139 each.


----------



## spin02 (Apr 1, 2006)

Mine is black right now. I had originally ordered pewter, but the purple undertone became more noticeable every time I rode. So I ended up giving it to my wife.

For my current bike, a Salsa Dos Niner, the Dread-set would be perfect.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

A Salsa Moto Rapido with a Dreadset and Salsa Rasta QRs would be soooo sweet.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Steel (with a touch of mango) of course!


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

geoffss said:


> Pink!...green is nice too. I had a red and a black one long ago. Mango would be nice as well. :thumbsup:


Yeah, and with the Pink set, some of your money goes to charity - Kommen Breast Cancer Foundation: Oh, and they now have matching spacers, too...:thumbsup:


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

130 bucks for headset... Why so much?


----------



## dtmartin46 (Jul 11, 2003)

Jwind said:


> 130 bucks for headset... Why so much?


1.) Name recognition because of;

2.) Reputation which leads to;

3.) CK charging the highest price the market will bear.

Spending $130 on a headset is just plain fricken SILLY, but it's rationalize-eable when it's the highest-quality headset on the market, (argueable, but basically true) CK has a great rep for customer support, and warranty issues, theyalso have have a rep as a very earth-friendly, environment-conscious company which is big for a lot of MTBers, and lastly, and in my mind, MOST importantly, they are totally bad ass looking... I think most people would agree with these statements, the main question is whether or not the rationalizations i have listed mean anything to you or not. Bottom line is that theres ton's of people who dig Chris King for all the reasons listed above! I admit that it's stupid in some ways but i don't care, i love how my front end looks because of my blingly Red CK headset!!!

Every now and then i think "Jezus, for $130 you could've bought..." ...and then i look at my ride,a nd i say, "Naaah, it was worth it!!!"

...and if i could afford the ridiculously expensive matching hubset, i'd be buyin them too!!!


----------



## spin02 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> A Salsa Moto Rapido with a Dreadset and Salsa Rasta QRs would be soooo sweet.


I have a friend that rides a Moto Rapido. He has the Rasta QRs and a red/black king headset. It looks good but the dreadset would put it over the top.


----------

